# YAY! I'm such a big girl now-I am 6 months old today!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Today is my "half birthday". I am 6 whole months old today! I am a big girl now. I weigh 3 pounds and 2 ounces (that is about 1.4kg for my friends here who do not use pounds). I was a good girl last night and sat very still for a picture and I wanted you to see it. ~Love, Hope


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

What a beautiful picture!! Happy 1/2 Birthday Hope:hello1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Stunning photo.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

what a pretty girl!


----------



## Tacobella (Feb 11, 2011)

She is so pretty!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is so pretty.  Happy 1/2 birthday.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is sooooo pretty. I love cream colored chis and must have one soon


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope, you are a little beauty, for certain! Happy "half" birthday sweetheart!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

happy half birthday beautiful x


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Happy Half Birthday! You are a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Happy 1/2 Birthday Hope...you sure are a pretty girl.


----------



## rcgrant82 (Mar 25, 2011)

She's stunning. I have to admit as I've been reading through the forum, your two are the two that always make me stop and take a second look. I love short coat chis and yours are just beautiful.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy 1/2 birthday, Hope! What a sweet pic, she is just gorgeous. I love cream colored chis.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a sweetheart... Happy half Birfday!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Aaaww... Hope is so beautiful! Happy 1/2 birthday!


----------



## jacranmer (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely pic, I can't believe how much like my little Chi 'Minnie Moo' she is! Minnie is 5 months almost! they even have the same little white line down the face!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

If I had those two little girls of yours, I'd never get anything done!

Very nice pic!


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

lovley photo!! my lola also turned 6 months recently!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

YAY! Happy half birthday! You are such a big girl!


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

Hope is so pretty such a lovely colour! She would match my Elmo very well!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hope is sooooo adorable, Happy 6 month's....


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a show girl she is ,she sits as if to say is this my good side thanks


----------

